# Ramair 3 install



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

How hard is it to install the ramair 3 manifolds on a 65? I read something earlier today about loosening the motor mounts and removing the oil filter? Was hoping they would just bolt right on. Also, will the pipes (to stock manifold) need to be changed?


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

65gto said:


> How hard is it to install the ramair 3 manifolds on a 65? I read something earlier today about loosening the motor mounts and removing the oil filter? Was hoping they would just bolt right on. Also, will the pipes (to stock manifold) need to be changed?


YA I needed to remove motormount bolts and lift motor few "but is only takes few extra mins don't think you can use your engine pipes summit sells the ones u need also can't run PF24 OIL FILTER very tight I was running a pf61 long narrow filter on my GTO it is a 67 but I think 64/67 is the same also if you did not know ramair cars run different break lines I ran the stock set up with the R/A MANIFOLDS but I needed to remove motor to put in my stroker motor so I put the ramair lines in when I had her out you should be fine with stock set up lines good luck


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Does this apply to a 69 as well? I Just bought RAIII manifolds from Ram Air Restoration and a oversized complete exhaust system from Inline Tube. I have tried to research what additional things will need to be changed and so far have only come up with the way the starter wiring is routed. I am trying to be prepared prior to starting the install.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MAP53 said:


> Does this apply to a 69 as well? I Just bought RAIII manifolds from Ram Air Restoration and a oversized complete exhaust system from Inline Tube. I have tried to research what additional things will need to be changed and so far have only come up with the way the starter wiring is routed. I am trying to be prepared prior to starting the install.


You'll have to jack the motor up on the driver side to gain room to work. If you didn't already, make sure you have RAM AIR +battery cable along with the tube to route down in front of the motor to the motor mount where the tube is attached to. 

Make sure you paint the flanges too to avoid rust forming on them. The nuts on the studs are prone to loosening up after the car is driven. I installed stainless jam nuts and serenaded on the inside stainless lock washers after a a few nuts backed out and were lost. The bolts for the manifolds, never-seize was used as well as lock washers. Although the tag on the manifolds stated to use the non OEM metal gaskets I used the metal ones. I've seen the other ones on cars and don't like the way they stand out, the metal ones are hidden and are working just fine.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks, just the kind of information I was looking for. I am currently working on oil leaks, I think I have the front oil pan bolts sealed up, steering box is next and the verdict is out on the rear main, if it's not too bad I will drive the car this summer and pull the engine next fall to detail it and fix the seal. I probably will wait until then to do the exhaust also. 

Mark


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks MB


----------

